# 4WD



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

We have recently moved house into the middle of nowhere at the top of a hill!!  We discovered today that our Renault Espace and Saab can't get us up the road to the house in less than an inch of snow (so will be totally stuck if it really comes down), so are going to trade in the Espace for a 4WD of some sort.

What do you girls recommend?

I need some luxury, so a very basic Land Rover is a no go!  We also need a large boot space as we have a mahoosive dog who needs to fit in there!

Help!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
Whilst im not in the middle of nowhere, I also live on the top of a moosive hill and it is littered with cars when the snow comes! 
I personally wouldnt be without a land rover if you can find one to fit your luxury level - I had a freelander, it was great inside - we had a big labrador & he was fine in the back, as was my Mutsy pram (enormous!), the Freelander 2 are fabulous and like a baby range rover, been around for a couple of years now too so plenty of 'pre-loved' ones out there.


I swapped mine for a dinky town car (stupid girl!) last year and I am so regretting it - as soon as my current deal gets 50% through I am going right back to a Landy. I had to abandon the Mini last year and walk up the hill, luckily my mum has a range rover so I paid the insurance and got around in that instead. Whilst there are plenty of 4wd cars out there we still had plenty that couldnt get up our hill inc the nissan xtrail, the BMW was ok as was the volvo (dont know the model numbers). Plenty seem ok on the flat getting through the snow, but put a big hill in front and they dont have the grunt.


Good luck
Rx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Tilly,

We don't live in an area where we need a 4WD but have always loved the Freelander and as you know we have the Freelander 2- the GS model.  This is our second.  Okay so if you compare to a BMW they are not the same in luxury but price wise I think they are just right.  The GS is not the bottom of the range but not the top, so you can get more luxury if you want. Knowing the size of Digby, I'm not sure about whether the boot size would be big enough?

We had a Discovery when ours was being serviced and that is definitely a step up in size and luxury but also in price.  I can send you some links if you want that we used when we were looking for second hand Freelanders which covers all LandRover cars.  In the end we bought new but that was down to the dealer giving us a 15% discount which made it cheaper to buy new than second hand   

I have to say last year it proved to be worth every penny in the bad weather and did not let us down once.  It's great to drive and ours does about 38 miles per gallon.

Good luck in your search!

Nat

x x x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks ladies - current favourite with DH is a Mitsubishi something or other..............?!!  Four doors but then has a truck like bit at the back which you can get a high cover for, so would be OK for luggage and Digby!

Nat - if you could send the links that would be great - we could at least go along with Digby and see if he would fit!

Tilly
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Tilly   

You might be sorted now, but just to say that i live in the middle of nowhere as well, so need the 4WD to get out in the snow. I have a Freelander right now, which I love, but it has only 3 doors so I am going to sell it very soon for a 5 door (not sure which one yet!). My Dh is always raving about the Mitsubushi. Failing that, the Rav4 is pretty good as well. A friend of mine who lives even more remote than I do, swears by hers! It might just have been bad luck, but my Freelander has had LOTS go wrong with it and it's cost me a small fortune! I love the look of it though, so will be sad to see it go for that reason only!    Good luck! 

fairywings xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks hun.  We have ended up with a Mitsubishi L200 Animal - it's a beast and I love it!!  Just driven it up to Leeds today on its first long trip - it was brill!!!

Thank you everyone for their help!

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh Tilly thats gorgeous - I have always wanted a truck!!!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks hun - I love my truck!!  Even though I have no idea where the back end is, although there's a tow bar on there so that will do as a reversing sensor won't it?      You are more than welcome to have a go in The Beast anytime you like!!

Actually, I think it will be a very practical aquisition!  We are building an extension next year so it will be ideal for moving all the bits associated with that!

Tilly
xxxxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

If I had a towball "parking sensor" then I might not have reversed my mini into a small wall yesterday      women drivers! Told DH that a truck is def on my list for next time - jealous.com


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Ooops!!


----------

